# Whoa practice everywhere



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Bende came with me to the local Farmers Market this morning. He loves walking around there and inhaling all the good scents, not to mention the freeze dried dog treat vendor`s freebies. Then next to the market was a big soccer field, surrounded by trees, bushes and plenty of birds. So we got to practice whoa and self control a bit, he did pretty well, i was able to trust him with dropped leash.


----------



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

Handsome boy and he looks regal, like a show dog.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Thank you Greta, yes he comes from a dual line, hunting and show titles are both heavy in his pedigree. For me personally what is the most impressive with him his smartness and eagerness to learn new things.


----------



## Erniesmom (Oct 11, 2017)

You’re such a good dog mom! Your boys are lucky to have your devotion.


----------

